# Jazz Tone Heaven



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I put a set of flat wound 11's on my Ibanez AK85 today. I transferred these strings from my 335 copy...likely not a recommended procedure, but they were almost new.

The combination of the hollowbody guitar, "new" strings and my beat up old (orange) Roland Cube 60 (with a C-Rex speaker) and a closed-back extension cab (with a L'il Buddy 10" speaker) is wonderful.

Now all that remains is to actually learn how to play some jazz !!

Just had to share my excitement...LOL 

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You got it all wrong .. you need a Tele to play jazz....[YOUTUBE]ds7OJHCNzv8&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> You got it all wrong .. you need a Tele to play jazz....


I do that also...but the jazz box has a certain tone (to me) that is "special".

My tele doesn't have flat wounds on it ....and I won't be putting any on it. However, maybe that would make a big difference. 

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I would love to have a set of flat wounds.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I would love to have a set of flat wounds.


If you can't get any of these strings near Coe Hill, I'd be happy to mail you a package to try.

These are what I'm using:










Let me know.

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> If you can't get any of these strings near Coe Hill, I'd be happy to mail you a package to try.
> 
> These are what I'm using:
> 
> ...


I will try at my local store.. thanks for the kind offer .. is there a jazz box attached to them ? .. kidding ... Going now to play my friends 37 gibby...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, Chromes are where it's at for jazz for me. I also use them on my basses. I don't currently have an archtop but I'm not above putting Chromes on any electric.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> You got it all wrong .. you need a Tele to play jazz....[YOUTUBE]ds7OJHCNzv8&[/YOUTUBE]


That reminds me of a clip of some jazz played on a Fender LPB Baja tele I saw on youtube that's exactly like mine. I think the neck pickup is nice for jazz. 
[video=youtube;dFTMSwLFfKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFTMSwLFfKo[/video]


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> You got it all wrong .. you need a Tele to play jazz....


Here here! I've been saying this for years.

[YOUTUBE]6rmyGpA-OoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you can find one around your area, for me, these Thomastik Infeld Jazz Swing strings are the best flatwound strings in the market. They last and keep their sound longer and has the most balanced string tension on any guitar strings I've used.










If you want to order online and not wanting to order directly from Thomastik Infeld in Austria, you can also get them at

JustStrings.com


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I just picked up some DR flatwounds. My guitars all have Chromes on them, but I'm curious to find out if there's much difference with different brands.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fajah said:


> Here here! I've been saying this for years.


Wow .. A tele AND a turtleneck.... .. nice playing


----------



## Blue_Tokai (Dec 8, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Wow .. A tele AND a turtleneck.... .. nice playing


Is there any other way to play jazz on a tele ... lol 

It IS after all, all about the 'coolness' factor <vbg>


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Going now to play my friends 37 gibby...


Hey Greco... the bugger gave me his $100 special and played the 37' Gibson himself... should I unfriend him?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Hey Greco... the bugger gave me his $100 special and played the 37' Gibson himself... should I unfriend him?


Remember...it is all in your fingers!...Sorry, couldn't resist the temptation.

Which model of the '37 Gibson does he have?

Don't unfriend him...just try to keep buttering him up until he offers the guitar to you to try. If he doesn't after several "butterings"......then yell at him... or cry...or do something dramatic....LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> If you can find one around your area, for me, these Thomastik Infeld Jazz Swing strings are the best flatwound strings in the market. They last and keep their sound longer and has the most balanced string tension on any guitar strings I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chito...much appreciated. Have you tried the Thomastik-Infeld Benson strings?...just curious.

cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Remember...it is all in your fingers!...Sorry, couldn't resist the temptation.
> 
> Which model of the '37 Gibson does he have?
> 
> ...


Not sure which model it is. It is an archtop. We have tried to date it a few times but there are no markings. It does have an " only Gibson is good enough " sticker on it. Awesome guitar ..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You can get great jazz tones on pretty much any type and make of guitar.

I really, really don't like flatwounds though. They sound dull and muddy to me. If I want to take some high end off I can do that with round wounds, but I have never played or heard flats that sounded good to me.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Might just drift out today and see what 53rd St. Music has for flat wounds. At least three sets. Mind you, when I was in there Xmas Eve to get a set of strings I came out with two guitars and cases, no strings. The wife is going to kill me if I come back with a Tele.. Don't have one yet. 
And Milkman.....as far as the "Bring on the snow" goes. You want to come and get the stuff out of my driveway. It's yours.....free.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks Chito...much appreciated. Have you tried the Thomastik-Infeld Benson strings?...just curious.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


No Dave not those ones. I've got George Benson picks and if you are interested to know, they're heavy gauge. hahaha 

I've tried the round ones and they're pretty much the same. Long lasting, but the difference with other string brands, like the D'Addario I use, are not that much. Not so with the flatwounds, at least for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These string are mind blowing good! I have a set on my Riviera. I get them at L&M. Expensive as hell, but worth it.


Chito said:


>


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> If you can find one around your area, for me, these Thomastik Infeld Jazz Swing strings are the best flatwound strings in the market. They last and keep their sound longer and has the most balanced string tension on any guitar strings I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I bought a package of these today at Mountain Music in Hamilton.

How do I tell when is time to change my existing flatwounds? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave, you didn't tell me you were in Hamilton! 

I'm just literally a block away from Mountain Music!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> Dave, you didn't tell me you were in Hamilton!
> 
> I'm just literally a block away from Mountain Music!


I didn't know that I would end up at Mountain Music today...I was with my friend hamstrung. We took some amps to Wild Bill's
for repair and he told us about this store and Lou's Music. We went to both to check them out.

BTW If you ever have the opportunity, take a drive to L. A. Music *in Brantford*....very nice family run store.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I've heard of LA Music and I've seen their prices online.

I might have to tug my dad along with me on my reading week. 

Haven't been to Lou's Music, but the people at Montain Music are great.

Just had an amp repaired a few months ago at Wild Bill's.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> I've heard of LA Music and I've seen their prices online.


Keep in mind the there's an LA Music in Mississauga that has an online site that to my knowledge has no affiliation with the LA Music in Brantford.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Keep in mind the there's an LA Music in Mississauga that has an online site that to my knowledge has no affiliation with the LA Music in Brantford.


Hmm. That could be.

Thanks! I'll check them out!


----------

